# [Semi - Offtopic] 7º EGTI

## humpback

Vai ser no próximo dia 2 de Abril em Coimbra o 7º EGTI (Encontro de Gestão e Tecnologias da Informação).

Vai ser talvez uma boa oportunidade para a malta se encontrar (alguns habitues aqui dos forums de gentoo e utilizadores de gentoo estão na organização). 

Apesar de eu não estar ligado ao evento acho que este ano vai ser muito interessante para o movimento pois inclui algumas apresentações sobre software livre e opensource (estou mortinho pela apresentação com o Carlos Lacerda, director de marketing da Microsoft Portugal e Paulo Trezentos, responsável máximo pela Caixa Mágica.)

Mais informação aqui.

Ou o anuncio no Gildot

Caso resolvam lá ir (não esquecer de se inscrever) avisem aqui.

Espero encontrar lá muita malta gentooiana.

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem, eu vou =) Para quem na sabe, eu pertenço à organização, mais propriamente sou o coordenador do programa do evento. 

Agradeço desde já a publicidade gratuita e só quero acrescentar que todas as informações estão disponíveis no site. Qualquer tipo de esclarecimento pode ser dirigido a mim pessoalmente ou aos contactos disponíveis na página (http://egti.dei.uc.pt)

Seria de facto interessante que se juntassem utilizadores de gentoo, nem que não fosse para uma troca de ideias acerca do evento que me parece que vá ser bastante interessante.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Se quiseres publicidade no ISCTE, se é que já não contactaste a ADETTI para isso, podes contar com a minha ajuda.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Toda a parte de Marketing tem um grupo próprio, daí que não sei se já foi feito algum contacto nesse sentido. Vou falar com os meus colegas e caso ainda não tenha sido feito nenhum contacto, falo contigo.

Obrigado desde já pela disposição.

----------

## RoadRunner

Boas,

É com muito gosto que informo que está confirmada a presença do Dr. Rogério Santana dos Santos, Secretário de Logística e Tecnologia da Informação do Ministério do Planejamento, Orçamento e Gestão do Governo Brasileiro.

Ele virá participar na mesa redonda acerca do tema "Software Livre na Administração Pública" que com certeza irá ser anda mis interessante com um representante de um dos paises que mais tem feito nesse sentido.

Assim sendo creio estarem reunidos no 7º EGTI todos os ingredientes para uma excelente discussão. Não faltem!

----------

